# Moving to NZ soon



## denis1982 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi,
I got a job offer from NZ and will be moving over soon (Hopefully).
My base salary is 85K. I am single so will be staying on my own. Probably in a serviced apartment.
Is 85K a decent salary for living in Auckland or will I have to tighten my belt, so to speak?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

denis1982 said:


> Hi,
> I got a job offer from NZ and will be moving over soon (Hopefully).
> My base salary is 85K. I am single so will be staying on my own. Probably in a serviced apartment.
> Is 85K a decent salary for living in Auckland or will I have to tighten my belt, so to speak?


Hi,

$85k is a good salary anywhere in NZ for one person. Assuming you don't go completely mad with the rental costs of a serviced apartment you'll be fine.

Cheers


----------

